# moving out of California



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

live in central California wich is a farming and generally conservative area.most people in central valley do not have Los Angeles or San Francisco views.i believe this area is grossly misrepresented.love the hot summers 90-110 and mild winters.have Bermuda and tall fescue here.am familiar with all the plants and needs.do lawn maintenance/landscape part time while my wife works and I stay home with babies.(we reversed roles a couple years ago)we have older kids in high school but would like our babies to grow up in a state that will be different than California as it is changing.looking for a more conservative state with hot summers and mild winters.this will be in 5 years or so(God willing) but I want to start researching now.looks like Alabama,Georgia,Tennessee,Missouri,North Carolina,South Carolina,Kentucky have similar climates.any help or info would be appreciated.thank you


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

I moved from Maryland (DC area) to South Carolina 22+ years ago and wouldn't dream of moving back. Most of my extended family have since followed me here. SC can be the butt of jokes but I love it here. Salt of the earth folks with conservative values, for the most part.

What most outsiders don't understand is that when they look down on the old farmer wearing coveralls and driving an old beat up pickup, they don't realize he very well may have a Masters degree and is a multi-millionaire.

It's a different pace of life here and one I like.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I looked at South Carolina for a long while before I finally settled on Tennessee. I agree that S.C. is a good, perhaps overlooked, option.
Tennessee offers some balance. You won't find many days with a high of 110, but it gets plenty hot -- and very humid. But temps over 100 are treated as deviantly hot (and come with all of the precautions from the weather news broadcasters). Winters aren't exactly mild, but it doesn't get that cold. Teens are not uncommon, but it is considered cold for the area. We don't get a lot of snow, but we do enjoy 1-4 snowfalls per year. It doesn't stick around like it does in Northern regions such as Wisconsin. 
Tennessee is generally said to have 4 distinct seasons, and I suppose that is true, but it seems like fall and spring are increasingly shorter, with summer taking the time away at both ends.
Lots of nice people everywhere, and Tennessee is no exception on that consideration.
You also have choice to live near the mountains, lakes, and rivers if you want. Hunting, boating, rafting, canoeing, and fishing are very popular here. Small towns, large cities, growing cities, etc. Except for the Nashville area, real estate prices are still very reasonable -- although many from larger cities would consider Nashville prices a bargain as well.
There are many great states, and Tennessee is definitely one of them, IMO. You should visit.
Oh, and fescue and bermuda are the top choices here, so you'd feel right at home.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

And income tax free . . .


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

We lived in California for 20 years (San Fernando Valley, Bakersfield and Sacramento areas) then I talked my wife into going to Washington DC area for job. Well she got tired of that after 4 years (although its a beautiful area) so I said how about Texas?? She jumped on it and being a native Texan I was happy as can be. I love Texas but miss a lot of friends and some family back in Cali. DC will always be one of my favorite cites but Texas is home. Things have changed here in Texas just as it has in Cali or just about anywhere. Family and friends are important so keep that in mind as you search. There are so many great areas of this country and I have been to or lived in many states (Air Force and Govt work) so the sky's the limit... just focus on family, cost of living, climate and overall stability of the state as a whole that you choose.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

thank you for feedback.not familiar with natural disasters in those areas.in my part of California there is no flooding,fires,and earthquakes are barely felt and obviously no tornadoes,so intetested in any info .farmers in this area may look different but,yes they are rich and educated for the most part.have several family members who are farmers.hope to hear more.thank you very much


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

social port said:


> I looked at South Carolina for a long while before I finally settled on Tennessee. I agree that S.C. is a good, perhaps overlooked, option.
> Tennessee offers some balance. You won't find many days with a high of 110, but it gets plenty hot -- and very humid. But temps over 100 are treated as deviantly hot (and come with all of the precautions from the weather news broadcasters). Winters aren't exactly mild, but it doesn't get that cold. Teens are not uncommon, but it is considered cold for the area. We don't get a lot of snow, but we do enjoy 1-4 snowfalls per year. It doesn't stick around like it does in Northern regions such as Wisconsin.
> Tennessee is generally said to have 4 distinct seasons, and I suppose that is true, but it seems like fall and spring are increasingly shorter, with summer taking the time away at both ends.
> Lots of nice people everywhere, and Tennessee is no exception on that consideration.
> ...


What he said. I'm further east than @social port but many of his descriptions hold true. We get a bit more snow here but not as much of the ice as they do. Tennessee is a beautiful state with 3 distinct regions. East is mountainous, central has beautiful rolling hills, and west flattens out and resembles Mississippi and Arkansas with its weather. Glad to see Tennessee on your short list.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

When a great job opportunity presented itself, I packed up and left NY for many of the reasons you mentioned. Greenville SC has been good to us and the difference in our quality of life is astounding. I think it's hard to shop even by state as the environment and culture can differ even by the nearest city. Greenville is not Columbia which is definitely not Charleston, to use SC as an example.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> When a great job opportunity presented itself, I packed up and left NY for many of the reasons you mentioned. Greenville SC has been good to us and the difference in our quality of life is astounding. I think it's hard to shop even by state as the environment and culture can differ even by the nearest city. Greenville is not Columbia which is definitely not Charleston, to use SC as an example.


Ugh, I'd love to find an opportunity in Greenville for a certain large manufacturer.


----------

